# Canon SDK for 5D Mark III Availability



## klf (Apr 3, 2012)

Does anyone have any idea as to when Canon will release their official SDK? I'm not a huge fan of DPP, (sorry guys if I upset the DPP fan in you) 8)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 3, 2012)

Typically, not for a couple of months. Now that they are reworking DPP, it might be longer. They would certainly want to include 1D X support in it as well.


----------



## briansquibb (Apr 3, 2012)

klf said:


> Does anyone have any idea as to when Canon will release their official SDK? I'm not a huge fan of DPP, (sorry guys if I upset the DPP fan in you) 8)



That is OK - I have not been able to persuade Canon to give me the SDK in the UK yet.


----------



## BillyBean (Apr 3, 2012)

Reikan Photography, aka Focal, quotes: "Canon DIDP have replied with a statement that the SDK supporting the 5D Mark III and 1D-X will be available in mid May."

http://www.facebook.com/ReikanFoCal


----------



## klf (Apr 4, 2012)

BillyBean said:


> Reikan Photography, aka Focal, quotes: "Canon DIDP have replied with a statement that the SDK supporting the 5D Mark III and 1D-X will be available in mid May."
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/ReikanFoCal



Thank you BillyBean, that site was insightful.


----------

